# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم BB5 Easy best Dongle  Infinity Nokia BEST Dongle : Now you can downgrade all BB5 Phones

## mohamed73

*Dear Customers,  We are excited to inform you it is now possible to downgrade all BB5 phones with BEST Dongle 
Here is simple instruction how-to downgrade new SL3 phones via Erase method. 
 ( Also this will be useful for repair phone - like - full SW rebuild ( Erase )   Platforms :   By ONLY USB cable can be done with : 
RAPU11 - 6700, E52,E72, 5630, C5, N8, C7, C6-01, C3-01, X3-02, C5-03, E7, E6, E5, X7, T7 and others.
RAPU21 - X3-02, C3-01, 500, 600, 700, 701 and others ... 
By FBUS ( RPL BACKUP via JAF box as interface ) + all other via USB can be done with : 
RAPIDO - 5530,N97,5800,C6,5250,5230,X6,E71,E75 and others
FBUS needed only for RPL backup (NPC/CCC/HWC sections). Erase, Flash, Repair - possible by USB cable only.  By FBUS ( Log reading ) + all other via USB can be done with :
RAPV4 - X3, 3710, 6303i, 7230 and same ...
FBUS needed only for log read (for security repair operations). RPL backup, Erase, Flash, Repair - possible by USB cable only.  By FBUS can be done with :
RAP3G phones - 6303c, 5130 and same ...
OLD RAPIDO phones - 5800, N81 and same ...
OLD RAPU11 phones - 6700, E52, E72 and same ... 
Example with RAPU21 phone - Nokia 500 (RM-750)
Phone version before : 010.31
Needed version to flash : 010.29
Using USB cable.  Actions : 
1st step : RPL backup, PM backup, PP backup
2nd step : Erase FLASH
3rd step : Flash needed FW version
4th step : RPL restore
5th step : Repair SDD if needed, do Local SX4 + Upload PM
6th step : Factory sets, edit production data, run phone 
Time for all - less than 5 minutes    More logs and instructions for this update can be found  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  You can activate BEST Dongle on Infinity box instantly click الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*

----------


## seffari



----------

